# Long term lets



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

hi
can anyone help we are looking to buying a buisness in benidorm in the near future but we dont want to live there can any one advise me the best place to live just outside benidorm 

we need at least a three bedroom property on a long term rent 
oh and we have a dog too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess google, local newspapers, local agents would bring up a few options. You need to know where you are looking to live as Benidorm is a big place and your personal taste will come into play and you need to work out what your budget will be etc.

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You might like to investigate Albir, Altea, Polop, La Nucia. All these are close to Benidorm and are likely to have long lets.

There is also Cala Finestrat which is a separate bay on the outskirts of Benidorm.

There are also quieter parts of Benidorm which are more residential so don't rule it out completely.

We live about 20 minutes south of Benidorm, on the coast. It is a shame you want 3 bedrooms as we are about to let our small 2 bedroom house.


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> You might like to investigate Albir, Altea, Polop, La Nucia. All these are close to Benidorm and are likely to have long lets.
> 
> There is also Cala Finestrat which is a separate bay on the outskirts of Benidorm.
> 
> ...


hi 
i have been looking at all those places but just was not sure which one, we are coming out to benidorm in two weeks so hope to have a look around


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Personally, I like Albir. There are a lot of ex-pats there but more Dutch than English.

Also, take a look at the old town of Altea - up on the hill by the church with the blue roof. It is nice up there but probably quite expensive.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

How Far outside the centre of Benidorm (in Minutes) ?
Do you drive, or publci transport ?
Coastal or Inland ?
What Budget ?


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

djfwells said:


> how far outside the centre of benidorm (in minutes) ?
> Do you drive, or publci transport ?
> Coastal or inland ?
> What budget ?


hi 
our budget is around £500 per month yes we drive was was not looking to far away not sure on inland or coastal dont rearly mind


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

DIANA MC said:


> hi
> our budget is around £500 per month yes we drive was was not looking to far away not sure on inland or coastal dont rearly mind


500 Sterling is a decent enough budget for a long term let in this area. Within a 30 min radius you are really looking the likes of La Nucia, Polop, Finestrat, Alfaz del, Pi (Inland) or Mascarat, Altea, Villajoisa, La Cala de Finestrat etc... if you prefer Coastal. Obviously, be prepared to pay a little more for Coastal areas.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

DIANA MC said:


> hi
> our budget is around £500 per month yes we drive was was not looking to far away not sure on inland or coastal dont rearly mind


You may need to increase your budget a bit from £500 (approx €600) if you want 3 bedrooms in that area for coastal or even a little way inland.

Think about public transport if you are going into Benidorm to work as it is not easy to park long term, especially in summer.

Whereabouts in Benidorm will you be working? If not too far from the station, look at the tram stations south towards Alicante as there is a good tram service now.


----------

